# Waterproof varnishing



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi

What can i use to varnish drift wood for my RES tank? the thing is i dont want any tan colour or dust in the water.
any clear waterproof varnish i can use that is safe for aquatic herps?

thanks


----------



## larrybrandy (Apr 21, 2010)

abadi said:


> Hi
> 
> What can i use to varnish drift wood for my RES tank? the thing is i dont want any tan colour or dust in the water.
> any clear waterproof varnish i can use that is safe for aquatic herps?
> ...


Use yacht varnish, thats what I use.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

larrybrandy said:


> Use yacht varnish, thats what I use.


Is it any yacht varnish fine to use or specific type is required for water use and animal safe?


----------



## larrybrandy (Apr 21, 2010)

abadi said:


> Is it any yacht varnish fine to use or specific type is required for water use and animal safe?


I ve use Wilko yacht varnish for my tinc viv .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

You could also try:

Le Tonkinois natural oil varnish and Flexidisc sander

It's safe for use with animals - it's food safe, so should be fine with most things.


----------

